# Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?



## davis (19. September 2005)

Hallo ihr Raubfischer!

Da jetzt die Hecht- und Barschsaison erst richtig los geht und ich gemerkt habe das mein Kunstköderarsenal schwer angeschlagen ist muss ich mal neu einkaufen!

So und da im Angelladen Wobbler oft 10 Euro und mehr kosten suche ich ein Online-Shop oder Discount wo ich günstig Marken-Wobbler (Rapala, Salmo, Illex, Grandma...)kaufen kann!
In manchen Threads hat schonma der ein oder andere Links zu solchen Seiten drin gehabt aber die find ich nu nicht mehr...

Würd mich freuen über gute Tipps!

mfg


----------



## cbrr (19. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*

Hi,

ich habe letzte Woche Dienstag bei www.angelsport-schirmer.de online bestellt und die Sachen Samstag alle bekommen. Preise sind okay. Der Shop ist gut übersichtlich und ich kann ihn empfehlen.

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Qualitynine (19. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*

Hi zusammen,

@davis, die Versandkosten könnten wir uns teilen )

Ich brauche auch noch ein paar.
Bisher habe ich immer so einen/ zwei im Monat gekauft, damit es nicht so ins Geld geht.

Bei *bay, sind ja oft die Versankosten (wenn man einen oder zwei bestellt) gleich dem Produktpreis. Das lohnt sich nicht.

Gruß


----------



## hechthunter87 (19. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*

ganz gut!

http://www.angel-ussat.de/


----------



## STICHLING (19. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*

ich werde mir in der nächsten Zeit hier http://www.angel-ussat.de welche bestellen 

ig hatte mir div. Blinker und Co. bei SAV bestellt habe aber bis heute nur eine Auftragsbestätigung erhalten "is schon ca. 3 Wochen her"
viel. war ja der Bestellwert "ca. 40 Euro" zu gering  ;+  #d


----------



## Lachsy (19. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*

schau mal bei der Boardpartner Angler-oase vorbei. Netter kontakt und schnelle lieferung. http://www.angler-oase.de/

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Albrecht (19. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*

Ganz klar: EBAY!

Ich bestelle meine Köder gerne direkt in Japan. Versand dauert normalerweise eine Woche, Versandkosten sind moderat wenn du gleich mehrere Köder beim gleichen Mann bestellst und die Preise für Illex (Jackall oder Lake Police als Suchbegriff eingeben!) liegen unter dem was du hier für einen Rapala hinblätterst 
(Illex Mask: hier ca €30 in Japan: $10).

Ein absoluter Tipp für Barsch: Lucky Craft (die bringen jeden Monat neue Köder raus, qualitativ über illex).

Aber paß auf, sonst wirst du noch (wie ich) süchtig nach japanischem High-Tech Tackle.... |rolleyes   

TL,
Al


----------



## hechthunter87 (19. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz klar: EBAY!
> 
> Ich bestelle meine Köder gerne direkt in Japan. Versand dauert normalerweise eine Woche, Versandkosten sind moderat wenn du gleich mehrere Köder beim gleichen Mann bestellst und die Preise für Illex (Jackall oder Lake Police als Suchbegriff eingeben!) liegen unter dem was du hier für einen Rapala hinblätterst
> (Illex Mask: hier ca €30 in Japan: $10).
> ...



 Kannst mir einen Link zu so einem Händler geben?


----------



## lippfried (19. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*

hier gibt's auch diverse wobbler und weitere kunstköder:
www.spinnerundco.de

viele grüsse
lippfried


----------



## chris1988 (19. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*



			
				davis schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr Raubfischer!
> 
> Da jetzt die Hecht- und Barschsaison erst richtig los geht und ich gemerkt habe das mein Kunstköderarsenal schwer angeschlagen ist muss ich mal neu einkaufen!
> 
> ...


 
hi 
billige wobbler gibt es bie askari


----------



## Qualitynine (20. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*

Hi,
Ja, die Askari Wobbler.... #c 

Im Katalog habe ich die schon gesehen, Preis ist gut.

Aber hat damit auch schon wer Erfahrungen gesamelt?

Gruß


----------



## MeRiDiAn (20. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*

Morgen !

Sorry muss ich mal so drastisch sagen  ... mache Deinem Namen alle Ehre & kaufe Dir nicht solch Billigschrot !
Im Askari findest Du ebenfalls renommierte Firmen wie zb Rapala für einen anständigen Preis .. meine Empfehlung TAILDANCER, COUNTDOWN, DEEP HUSKY JERK, JOINTED SHAD RAP / SHALLOW SHAD RAP. 
Hollst Du Dir von jedem so 2-3 Stück & hast dann erstmal eine kleine Basis für ebenfalls verschiedene Gewässer/Tiefen.
Aber bitte nicht Kogha oder Perca ... spare nicht an der falschen Stelle, denn der WObbler ist jenes Teil, welches Dir letztlich den Fisch an der Angel beschert & wenn die billigen 0/8/15 Teile bescheiden laufen bzw. gar nicht das tun, was sie solln, wird Dir das auch nicht passen 

basti


----------



## Qualitynine (20. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*

Hi,
@Meridian - stimmt vollkommen - bzw. ich denke genau so. Habe daher bisher auch eher auf die "grossen Namen" gesetzt.

Aber was wenn dieses Askari "Zeugs" wirklich gut ist. 
Wollte ja dazu gerne einmal ein paar Leute hören die es schon angestetet haben.

Leider passiert es doch Heute viel zu oft, das in unterschiedlichen Verpackungen mit *sehr* unterschiedlichen Preisen der gleiche Inhalt drin ist.

Aber wie du richtig bemerkt hast, achte ich nicht nur beim Angeln auf Qualität!

Übrigens, Qualität ist was der Kunde (Wir alle) wünscht

Gruß


----------



## Qualitynine (23. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> schau mal bei der Boardpartner Angler-oase vorbei. Netter kontakt und schnelle lieferung. http://www.angler-oase.de/
> 
> mfg Lachsy



Hallo zusammen, 
das mit dem netten Kontakt kann ich bestätigen.
Jedenfalls ist unsere Bestellung bei der Angler-Oase raus.
Mal sehen wie die Hechte auf die Köder reagieren  :k 

Gruß


----------



## worker_one (23. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*

Kann mich Lachsy und Qualitynine nur anschließen!!!

*www.Angler-Oase.de, eine Top Adresse mit kompetenter Beratung#6*


----------



## Crazyegg (23. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*

Ja Ja 

Der Roman ist schon ein netter Kerl.
Kann den Vorpostern nur zustimmen was Angler-oase angeht 
Werd heut erstmal die neue Wathose von ihm testen! bin schon ganze zeit im Haus
darin rumgelaufen :-/
Will ins Wasser!

Mfg
Ei


----------



## Joachim (24. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*

"Ich bestelle meine Köder gerne direkt in Japan. Versand dauert normalerweise eine Woche, Versandkosten sind moderat "

Hallo Albrecht,

kannst du mir mal den Link vom Japanischen Händler für die Illex geben.
Danke 

Joachim


----------



## Der Troll (24. September 2005)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*

Schau mal hier. Ebay: Nr. 7183132855	 :m 
Liest sich gut, der Preis ist TOP und scheint echt ok zu sein. #6


----------



## druide (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*

kennt jemand noch gute und günstige illex verkäufer ?= Gerne auch über ebay oder japan. bitte mit link !


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*

Gib doch bei ebay.com mal jackall als Suchbegriff ein (weltweit suchen) - da findest Du genug...


----------



## cat (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*

Wenn du was bestimmtes suchst,Modell,und hersteller kennst,solltest du im Internet bestellen.
Ich muß zugeben das ich gerade bei Wobblern ,gerne billig Einkaufe.Wenn du Pech hast ist er nach dem ersten Wurf Weg.  ZB. bei ner Angelmesse,findet sich in den Wühlkisten fast immer was Brauchbares.
Allerdings sehe ich mir die Wobbler lieber in Natura an.
Also lieber im Katalog aussuchen,und dann mal ZB. zu Askari Fahren,und zeigen lassen. Auf dem Papier siehts meist anders aus(Größe,verarbeitung).
Hab noch ein Beispiel.(Bild) Billigwobbler aus Angelladen(ca.1,80Eu)
Andere Drillinge und Sprengringe dran(zu klein,rosten),Öse ausgerichtet,Fertig. sehr fängiger Tiefläufer!
Wobbler.jpg


----------



## powermike1977 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*

hi,
habe auch schon ueber manche billigwobbler gestaunt. sind hin und wieder gute dabei, und man heult nicht direkt beim abriss. allerdings finde ich rostende haken besser (nicht verrostete) - denn falls mal ein hecht irgendwie mein vorfach kappt, bekommt er kein koppzucken weil er fuer den rest seines lebens denkt, dass ihm da ein weissfisch auf der nase rumtanzt.


----------



## devin111 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*

Welcher ist den der billigste Shop, den ihr kennt, in Ebay (weltweit) für Illex Wobbler?


----------



## Mendener (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*

Da sich die Preise bzw. Verfügbarkeit schon mal ändern, einfach selber suchen und nach Preis + Porto sortieren.


----------



## Lorenz (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*



devin111 schrieb:


> Welcher ist den der billigste Shop, den ihr kennt, in Ebay (weltweit) für Illex Wobbler?


 

Preise ändern sich und einen Shop wo alles "am billigsten" ist habe ich noch nicht gefunden... 
Guck doch einfach mal bei jackall,lucky craft usw. auf den Herstellerseiten und überleg dir erstmal was du brauchst.Danach suchst du das dann bei ebay (weltweit).

Die Versandkosten sind auch unterschiedlich.Von 0,- (ab 3 Lucky Craft) bis ~25,- (Rapala aus Spanien,omg) hab ich schon alles mögliche gesehen.In der Regel sind die Versandkosten aber sehr moderat! Wenn du es aber "am billigsten" haben und jeden Cent sparen willst,dann musst du halt einfach mal selber vergleichen bzw. bei denen nachfragen!


----------



## Angel-Flo (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*



lippfried schrieb:


> hier gibt's auch diverse wobbler und weitere kunstköder:
> www.spinnerundco.de
> 
> viele grüsse
> lippfried




also der Shop hat ja ne Top Auswahl und auch welche, die man nicht so oft findet, die bekommen bestimmt bald eine bestellung von mir. 

klasse link. #6


----------



## Algon (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*

hallo,

was findet Ihr an ILLEX alle so super?
Wenn ich schon soviel Geld ausgebe, würde ich doch lieber Megabass oder LuckyCraft nehmen, die sind doch um längen besser (finde ich).
Dann doch lieber sowas. 1,40 pro Wobbler.#6
https://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p4011_Wobbler-Sparpaket-.html
Solche Angebote gibt es immer wieder mal.

MfG Algon


----------



## Frankia (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*



worker_one schrieb:


> Kann mich Lachsy und Qualitynine nur anschließen!!!
> 
> *www.Angler-Oase.de, eine Top Adresse mit kompetenter Beratung#6*


 
"0" Beratung; reagieren nicht auf eMails. Das war kein guter Tipp :v


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*



Frankia schrieb:


> "0" Beratung; reagieren nicht auf eMails. Das war kein guter Tipp :v




Echt? Bei mir war immer recht schnell eine meist sehr kompetente und ausführliche Antwort da? #c


----------



## andy80 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*

hallo
askari ist ein super ding hab schon viele sachen da gekauft,haben auch gute sachen aber ich muß auch sagen kauf dir nicht kogha oder so ein scheiß,das bring nichts gar nichts
ich selber angel mit illex daiwa und rapala vom lauf her einfach klasse,wobei ich sagen muß das die illex am besten sind von der verarbeitung die haken sind sehr scharf und der lauf ist einfach super.
mfg andy80


----------



## BassKing33 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*

Hier gibt´s ziemlich günstig Lucky Craft Wobbler, auch gebraucht:

www.hardbaits.de


----------



## Algon (11. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*

jetzt muß ich mal ganz blöde fragen.
Warum gibt (bzw. verkauft) man gebrauchte Wobbler ab?|kopfkrat

MfG Algon


----------



## Würger (11. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*



Algon schrieb:


> jetzt muß ich mal ganz blöde fragen.
> Warum gibt (bzw. verkauft) man gebrauchte Wobbler ab?|kopfkrat
> 
> MfG Algon



Vielleicht damit die guten Stücke nicht sinnlos in der Tacklebox rumliegt....

Jeder hat garantiert nen paar Hardbaits, die er noch nicht zum Fisch geführt hat und diese nicht mehr braucht. Dann ist der Verkauf gebrauchter Baits recht ertragreich.

Und wenn ich Köder günstig erstehen will, dann kauf ich (gut erhaltene) Hardbaits.


----------



## Algon (11. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*

sicherlich, aber welche Wobbler würdest Du denn abgeben?
Die Fängigen doch sicher nicht, oder?

MfG Algon


----------



## Würger (11. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*



Würger schrieb:


> Vielleicht damit die guten Stücke nicht sinnlos in der Tacklebox rumliegt....
> 
> *Jeder hat garantiert nen paar Hardbaits, die er noch nicht zum Fisch geführt hat und diese nicht mehr braucht.* Dann ist der Verkauf gebrauchter Baits recht ertragreich.
> 
> Und wenn ich Köder günstig erstehen will, dann kauf ich (gut erhaltene) Hardbaits.




Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber ich mag es nicht, mich wiederholen zu müssen#q


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (12. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*

Finde es gut wenn hier die "Erfahrenen" in ihre TopModelle Preisgeben, mit Angelstill und am besten noch mit einem günstigen Kauflink.


----------



## adeev (8. April 2016)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*

Günstige Wobbler unter 10,00 EUR taugen wenig... Lieber etwas mehr investieren und dann erfolgreich angeln.


----------



## jkc (8. April 2016)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*



adeev schrieb:


> Günstige Wobbler unter 10,00 EUR taugen wenig... Lieber etwas mehr investieren und dann erfolgreich angeln.




:vik:

Uahahah, nen alten Thread für so einen Post wiederbelebt, das versüßt mir echt den Tag.:q

Es gibt super Wobbler unter der 10€-Grenze.

Von Bomber und Salmo z.B. um von dem China-Wobblerthread gar nicht erst an zu fangen.

Grüße JK


----------



## adeev (8. April 2016)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*



jkc schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> Uahahah, nen alten Thread für so einen Post wiederbelebt, das versüßt mir echt den Tag.:q
> 
> ...


)) China-Wobbler? Nein Danke. ))) Bleibe lieber bei "Karikko Wobbler" von Rapala.


----------



## jkc (8. April 2016)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*

Hi, meinste das Dingen?

https://www.luckylures.eu/de/Karikko-Wobbler/Farbe-31-Laenge-13-cm-von-Suomen-Uistin-Jarmo-Rapala

"Von Rapala" finde ich da etwas verwirrend /weit her geholt.

Grüße JK


----------



## adeev (8. April 2016)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, meinste das Dingen?
> 
> https://www.luckylures.eu/de/Karikko-Wobbler/Farbe-31-Laenge-13-cm-von-Suomen-Uistin-Jarmo-Rapala
> 
> ...



Ja, genau diese. Die sind der Knaller.


----------



## JonnyBannana (8. April 2016)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*



adeev schrieb:


> Günstige Wobbler unter 10,00 EUR taugen wenig... Lieber etwas mehr investieren und dann erfolgreich angeln.



unter 10 euro läuft super. wer mit günstigen sachen nichts fängt, dann liegt das problem nicht am ende der schnur, sondern im bereich des handteils. 

nur als beispiel gunki oder manche rapala modelle, alle unter 10 euro, teilweise deutlich, besonders die gunkis und die fangen momentan wie sau forellen bei mir und meinem angelpartner. 

die neue generation von jackson wobblern sah im tank auf messen auch super aus vom lauf und auch alle deutlich unter 10 euronen

teure baits fangen sicherlich in manchen situationen besser, allerdings ist da auch viel bauernfängerei dabei. wers kann muss nicht mit teureren ködern einen auf dicke hose machen, das ist mehr was für poser-kids mit kleinen *piep*. der führungsstil und das richtige einsatzgebiet wie alle verwendete komponenten ist sicherlich wichtiger für einen guten fang als der preis.
allerdings sollte man bei manchen günstigen varianten die haken tauschen, da spiegelt sich dann doch mitunter der geringere preis nieder


----------



## u-see fischer (8. April 2016)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*

So siehts aus. Auch die Spro Ikiru laufen absolut super, danke "weight transfer system" fliegen die auch wie sau.

An manchen Gewässer fangen günstige Wobbler bei mir sogar besser als teure Modelle. So kenne ich z.B. einen Barsch-Hotspot (versunkener Baum) der ist ein wahres Ködergrab ist. Der Abriss eines China Wobbler ist da noch verschmerzbar, der Abriss eines Megabass Wobbler tut da schon ganz schön weh, weils ordentlich ans Geld gehen.


----------



## Kaprifischer1973 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*



jkc schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> 
> Es gibt super Wobbler unter der 10€-Grenze.


 
Für die Barsch und Forellenangelei sind die Piccolinos von MB Fishing wirklich gute Baits.
http://www.mbfishing.de/?site=shop&cat=71


----------



## TrevorMcCox (12. April 2016)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*

wenn ich mir so die wobbler ansehe, die mb-fishing da anbietet bekomme ich den Eindruck, dass es sich um China wobbler handelt, die nochmal abfotografiert wurde und dann in eigener Verpackung verkauft werden.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. April 2016)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*

Was meinst du wo nahezu 95% aller Wobbler herkommen?


----------



## TrevorMcCox (12. April 2016)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Was meinst du wo nahezu 95% aller Wobbler herkommen?


ja das stimmt :g , aber einige geben sich halt mehr mühe das zu verbergen als andere.


----------



## Aalbubi (12. April 2016)

*AW: Wobbler günstig online kaufen?!?*

Da dieser Thread schon veraltet und dessen Beiträge eh vom eigentlichen Thema abschweifen möchte ich euch ganz lieb fragen, welches  Modell dieser Spro-Wobbler ist. Unter Spro Powercatcher finde ich diesen leider nicht.. ich brauche eure Hilfe, dieser Wobbler brachte mir schon sehr viele Hechte und das erste Exemplar möchte ich ganz gerne behalten. Er läuft flach und hat rasseln im Körper!

Ps. Der hat mich nur 2,5  Taler gekostet und die Haken scheinen erst nach sieben Jahren langsam (Flugrost)den Geist aufzugeben.


----------

